# Album List in iTunes



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

For my new iPod, I put my CD collection (over 1000 CD's) into iTunes on my windows XP computer. At least I thought I put everything on. I am noticing that some albums may not have transferred from the external HD where they were (and still are) stored.

Question: Is there a way to get just a listing of Artist & Album from iTunes? 

That way I can go to my CD rack and reload any it may have missed. iTunes options doesn't seem to allow me to turn off the "Songs" listing which makes the list very long. 

I thought maybe I could just copy the "Albums" Column from iTunes and paste it into Excel then filter it down to unique entries. Does that seem possible?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Solution*

This from the iTunes forum:

Highlight and copy the artist and album columns from itunes. Past this into Excel, then use the sort functions of Excel (using the unique entry sort) to produce the list.

It's silly that iTunes doesn't have this as a standard report output but I guess we're not supposed to "own" any music.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you put the library into bowser mode? then you get 3 lists at the top that contain genre, artist and album. to get it, click on the eye button in the lower right of the window.


----------

